# Okinawa, Here I Come!



## Meibukanadian (Aug 1, 2010)

I am fortunate to have the chance to travel to Japan this September, and I plan to visit Okinawa to get some training in at the Meibukan Honbu dojo. This is my second time visiting, but my first visit was a little rushed , so I didn't get to see much.

Any suggestions from those who have been there before as to what to visit and things to try? I want to make the most of my time there. Thanks!

Onegaishimasu!


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 2, 2010)

I was just in Okinawa this spring and I loved it.. Katsuren was one of the most beautiful sites outside of Hamahiga Island.  Shuri-jo was a great experience also.  For cheesy and nice souvenirs hit China Pete's on Gate 2 street.

The Japanese navy cave where the Japanese hid out during the battle of okinawa was a sombering experience that I won't ever forget.  Be sure to see the Okinawa Prefectural Budokan also.

Sorry I don't have more suggestions we did a lot of training while there and didn't have a lot of sightseeing time.

Hope that helps!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2010)

Okinawa is a very small island made of coral.  Naha is the largest city.  The island is primarily jungle environment and terrain; it is very hot and humid at all times.  It also smells bad.












Gate Two Street?  Here it is:






By the way, that's me.  Circa 1983:






Have fun!


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 2, 2010)

Brandon Fisher said:


> The Japanese navy cave where the Japanese hid out during the battle of okinawa was a sombering experience that I won't ever forget. Be sure to see the Okinawa Prefectural Budokan also.


 
I second this.  Also check out Okinawa World while you're in the area.  You can tour some caves with really cool stalactite formations, an Okinawan village, and the Habu Park, which is basically a museum dedicated to one mean bastard of a snake..


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Gate Two Street? Here it is:


 
Wow, those pictures bring back memories.  Favorite places were Club Champ, 8-Beat, and Kaya Hut.  Actually found Kaya Hut on Google Maps street view.  You wouldn't know from the austere concrete storefront that it had a Jamaican theme inside.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 2, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> Wow, those pictures bring back memories.  Favorite places were Club Champ, 8-Beat, and Kaya Hut.  Actually found Kaya Hut on Google Maps street view.  You wouldn't know from the austere concrete storefront that it had a Jamaican theme inside.



Gate Two Street, BC Street, Whisper Alley, I didn't spend that much time off-base, mostly drank at the Camp Foster NCO Club.  But I did visit Club Ladykiller from time to time.

Honestly? I had a lot more fun in Subic Bay / Olongapo City in The Philippines.  Okinawa was where I worked, PI was where I played.

Sure do wish I had taken the time to get into Isshin-Ryu while I was there, though.  A serious missed opportunity, something I regret.


----------

